# Datu's Tribe at the FMA Friendship Tournament in Toronto



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2013)

Datu's Tribe performed well at the FMA Friendship tournament this past weekend in Toronto, Canada. 

The results are as follow:
Datu Tim Hartman -Gold in single and double weapon sayaw (Forms) 4th in stick Sparring.
Ryan Monolopolus -Gold in single live stick and Silver in Point Stick fighting.
Craig Mason - Gold in both Point Stick and Knife fighting.
Shawn M. -Gold in point stick, Bronze in Knife Sparring and placed in forms.
Riley Z. - 1st in Knife, 3rd in Point stick, placed in forms.
Jake Z. - 2nd in Knife, 4th in Point stick and placed in forms.


I'm proud of all the members of the Tribe that participated at the tournament as well as the members of my school Horizon Martial Arts West Seneca, NY ) that helped us prepare for the event.

View attachment $DSC03782.jpg
View attachment $1391729_10153401188440517_867368928_n.jpg


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome, well done to all that competed.


----------

